
Water lilies inspire scientists to create large-scale graphene films - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/01/29/water.lilies.inspire.scientists.create.large.scale.graphene.films
======
bdr
It sounds from the article like water lilies didn't inspire anything but a
painting. The technique was already known.

